# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Vai ir sākušies Lēto fpga mikreņu Cenu kari ??

## Epis

Vakar apskatījos lattice Fpga cenas un bīju ļoti pārsteigts viņu lētākās ECP2 mikrenes ir kļuvušas par 5$ lētākas un tas ir par veseliem 25%   ::   un tagat lētākā 6000 Loģikas mikrene (mouser.com)
144Pin pakā maksā 10,97$   ::   (1$=546 Loģikas) (pirmstam bīj ~15$)
BGA256 mikrene attiecīgi 15,1$   (1$= 397loģikas) (pirmstam bīj ~20$)
salīdzinājumam 5136 Loģikas cyclone II: (digikey.com)
 144Pin pakā maksā 12,8$   ::   (1$= 401loģika)
BGA256  pakā = 14,9$                    (1$ = 344loģikas)

Viss vairāk pēc mazumtirdzniecības cenām atpaliek Xilinx spartan3x serijas mikrenes, tur lētākās (ar ap 5000Loģiku) mikrenes maksā XC3S250E
15$ par 144Pin paku
20,2$ par 256BGA paku 
Tas ir tik pat cik Lattice pirms 25% cenu krituma. 

Līdz ar to jaunais zemo fpga cenu līderis ir Lattice ECP2 mikrene, bet šī nav vienīgā niša kur Lattice ir zemāko cenu līderis, viņiem vēl ir arī viss lētākās fpga ar 3.125 Gbps SERDES (Serializer-DeSerializer) kuru var izmantot priekš tādiem komunikācij standartiem kā: PCI Express, Ethernet, Serial RapidIO and CPRI/OBSAI, 
un atkal šitās ir tās pašas ECP2M (klāt nāk M kas nozīmē kad ir tie SERDES kanāli) lētās fpga vienīgi viņas ir bišķi dārgākas un sākās no 19 000 Loģikām tā ir LFE2M20SE-5FN256C kas maksā ~50$ un šo jauno produktu ir reaģējusi tikai Altera izlaižot arī jaunu itkā Lēto ARRIA GX seriju ar līdzīgiem Gbps kanāliem bet viņiem lētākā fpga maksā  EP1AGX20CF484C6N 84$, 

Es domāju ka šitā tā lieta nepaliks un vaidzētu sākties cenu Kariem lētajā fpga mikreņu galā kam sekos  cenu kritums arī Alteras jaunajām cyclone3 mikrenēm, vismaz viņi paši slavē šitās ciklon3 kā viss viss lētākās fpga, kuras tagat tādas vairs nav (skatoties uz mazumtirdzniecības cenām), jo Ecp2 mikrenei nav tikai lētākā loģika, bet arī viņai ir daudz progresīvākie sysDSP bloki, kuri līdz šim bīja sastopami tikai dārgā gala fpga mikrenēs (xilinx ir reaģējis uz šito lietu izlaižot spartan 3DSP arī ar līdzīgiem (savējiem) DSP blokiem, bet viņiem tie ir tikai lielas ietilpības mikrenēs un viņas arī maksā daudz), tākā lai cyclone3 būtu konkurētspējīga cenā ar to ECP2 viņai to cenu vaidzētu nolaist vismaz par kādiem 20%  :: . 
līdz ar to tuvāko pāris mēnēšu laikā būsim liecinieki cenu kritumam, jo tā to lietu Lielie fpga milži, xilinx, un altera neatstās, jo ja cenas paliks tādas kā tagat tad pēc 1 gada mums būs jauns FPGA līderis vārdā Lattice, pagaidām tas ir Xilinx, otrā vieta Altera un trešā Lattice. 
Jāsaka tā kad Līderfirma Xilinx ir bišķi palaidusies un vēl nav īsti izlaidusi vēl jaunu lēto mikreņu sēriju bāzētu uz lētākā 65nm processa kā Alteras cyclone III, tākā viņi tagat paliek vispār pēdējā vietā. 

Tāds ir mans Epja skatījums uz to kas notiek fpga lauciņā.  ::  (es šim fpga lauciņam jau sekoju līdz apmēram 2 gadus)
iet runa par mazumtirdzniecības cenām, kas var atšķirties no vairuma cenām, līdz ar to šie te manis komentētie ir cenu kari mazumtirdziecībā, nevis vairumā (iespējams ka tur situācija ir savādāka).

----------


## Delfins

Muhahahah  :: 
Atklāji ameriku... Konkurence jau pastāv kopš seniem laikiem...
Uz augstkolu vajag iet, mācīties... nevis lidināties mākoņos.

----------


## Vinchi

Nesaprotu kam šis posts vispār bija vajadzīgs.

Epi varbūt tomēr piereģistrēsies http://www.blogs.lv ???

----------


## Epis

Zinu ka šeit pirms liela laika daži teica ka viss labākās fpga ir xilinx spartan 3, būtu intresanti zināt ko viņi teiktu tagat, vai joprojām tā ir ??

un vēl es jau sen skatos to ECP2 mikreņu virzienā un vēl īsti nēsu izdomājis vai ir vērts iemēģināt, moš kāds var kādu padomu dot, ja pirmstam es domāju ka tā mikrene ir tāda dārga, tad tagat viņa ir palikusi ļoti lēta  ::  par ko man ir liels prieks, un līdz ar to atkal jāpārdomā vai ir vērts pamēģināt ECP2.

----------


## Delfins

Labs padoms būtu - Kamēr neuztaisīsi precīzu termometru, neķeries klāt loģikai vispār!

----------


## Epis

Vispār šitas moments ka cena lattice mikrenei nokrita par 25% ir samērā svarīgs, jo vēlvairāk samazinās starpība starp fpga un mikrokontrollieru cenu, līdz ar to ja tagat šitajā pusgada laikā pārējās fpga firmas arī reaģēs un nometīs cenas tad varēs teikt apmēram tā ka izdevīgāk ir paņemt veseu fpga nekā kādu parasto 32bit proci  :: . 
īstanībā šī stuācija jau ir realitāte tikai tas ir uz tiem lielajiem apjomiem (100'000) kur fpga cenas ir 3-4$ bet mikrokontrollieri lētie maksā 2-3$.

Ja kas nesen lasīju rakstu par jaunās Alteras MAX IIZ Zero Power mikreni kur jau tieši tika norādīts ka šitā jau ir spējīga cenā pa tiešo aizvietot vairumu 8bit procesoru, līdz šim tas nebīj tīri iespējams dēļ tā kad mazās mikrenes patērēja ļoti maz enerģijas, (tie gulēšanas (IDLE) režīmi), kas ir piejami tikai Flash tipa Fpga,cpld (kas ir dārgas), bet tagat arī SRAm CPLD ir šitas zero power IDLE režims, un līdz ar to viņas var aizstāt jebkuru 8bit mikreni (vienīgi cpld nav ADC konvertiera).

----------


## marcina

Man gribētos zināt - kāds man labums kaut ko darīt uz FPGA, ja var izmantot parastu ARM7 vai ARM9 proci?
Kur ir tie īstie labumi no FPGA? Ar interesi palasīšu  ::

----------


## GuntisK

A šis tik turpina par cenām! Jokdaris!   ::  Tev Epi jāpiesakās kādā firmā, kas tās FPGA ražo, par pārdošanas menedžerivai kā viņus tur sauc- tu tā aizrautīgi runā par šīm mikroshēmām. Būtu šiem par reklamētāju.   ::  Moš pārliecinātu kādu firmu izmantot viņu izstrādājumus.

----------


## Delfins

Epi, FPGA pa 15$ un PCB pa 200$ amatierim ir lēti?
Un cik izmaksātu tā pati Atmega? 5$ + home-made PCB (~5$)... Raznicu redzi !? teorētiķis bļin atradies.

----------


## Epis

Galvenais bonus tajām fpga ir tas ka vari pieslēgt prakstiski jebkuru čipu it sevišķi tas attiecās uz tiem modernākajiem un ātrākajiem čipiempiemēram  DDR2 400 SDAM atmiņu, vai kādu kas komunicē ar 600Mbiti/s caur  diferenciālo LVDS to atbalsta mans ciklon3 un arī šitā tagadējā viss lētākā TITULA ECP2 mikrene, gribu redzēt kuram ARM7 vai pat ARM9 var kautko tādu pieslēgt, līdz ar to var teikt ka lielais fpga spēks ir IO pinos (to lielais skaits un standartos kurus viņi atbalsta un tie ir visi iespējamie kas vien ir zem 3,3V (vesels sataksts), daudzi arī izmantoja agrāk fpga mikrenes pārsvarā lai pie DSP pročiem pieslēgtu čupu ar visādām ierīcēm, bet tiko tu vari ielikt iekš fpga visu procesoru tā zūd vienkārši vajdzība priekš ārējā procesora.
un var uztaisīt visāda veida signālu apstrādātājus,digitālos filtrus utt..
kā piemēru var minēt VGA 640x480 displeja draiveri (man tāds ir), kur jāsūta tā pikseļu informācija ar 25Mhz frekvenci LCD monitoram, to protams var arī kodēt uz kāda ARM7 proča, bet tad šis process pattērēs lielāko daļu processora jaudas (60-70%) un par lielākām izšķirtspējām var pat nesapņot  :: , bet ja šāds draiveris ir pieslēgts klāt fpga iekšējam procim tad šī loģika noņem šo lielo slodzi no iekšējā proča un procis ir vajadzīgs tikai lai ielādētu kādu jaunu attēla bildi, bet par vizualizēšanu atbild speciālā loģik, kas darbojās neatkarīgi un patērē 0% procesora jaudas. šādus piemērus var minēt cik vien uziet.

Hobijistiem pagaidām jāpērk tās mikrenes pa dārgo tas gan  ::  jo atškirība starp vairuma cenu 3-4$ un mazuma cenu 10-15$ ir pārspīlēti liela 3-4X, bet mikrokontrollieriem tā mazuma cena ir tikai kādus 50-100% lielāka par vairuma, tādēļ arī veikalā var nopirkt Atmegu pa 1Ls. bet nu ilgi tā situāci ar to fpga mazumtirdzniecības cenu tāda nebūs pamazām viņas krīt lejā kā piemērs tie 25% no ECP mikrenes cenas.

144Pin QFP korpusam domāju ka arī var kautkādu Homme made PCB uztaisīt  tikai jātaisa uzmanīji jo tur vaig 0,25mm celiņus.

Vispār jau ar to Home made PCB neko nopietnu uztaisīt nevar kā piemēru var minēt Vikinga motoru draiveri kurš ir uz 2 līmeņu plates pa tiem pašiem 20Ls tākā nopietnām lietām tāpat jātaisa spiestās plates, līdz ar to tas nav nekāds lielais arguments kādēļ fpga hobijistiem neder. 

Un vēl pašos pamatu pamatos fpga ir vieglāk prgrammējamas nekā proči, jo var veidot programmas shematiski bez kodēšanas, protams ja ir velme var loģiku būvēt ar augstā līmeņa valodām kā VHDL,verlog, vai pat ar C vienīgi par to C valodu progrmmas vaidzēs pirkt, jo pagidām pa brīvu īsti normāla C compilera uz loģiku nav. pārējais vis ir pa brīvu

----------


## GuntisK

> Vispār jau ar to Home made PCB neko nopietnu uztaisīt nevar kā piemēru var minēt Vikinga motoru draiveri kurš ir uz 2 līmeņu plates pa tiem pašiem 20Ls tākā nopietnām lietām tāpat jātaisa spiestās plates, līdz ar to tas nav nekāds lielais arguments kādēļ fpga hobijistiem neder.


 Nespried par pārējiem pēc sevis! Var uztaisīt divpusējo, bez nekādām problēmām. Rokām no īstās vietas jāaug!   ::

----------


## dmd

epi, atskrūvē kādu televizoru un paskaties, kas iekšā. jumperi un vienpusējā plate. kāpēc? tāpēc, ka vienpusējās plates lēti izgatavot. labi, rūpnieciska veidā arī divpusējā nav nekas grūts, bet tomēr dārgāka. par vairākslāņu platēm nerunāsim, tās ir dārgas arī vairumā. un tagad interesantais jautājums, kas letāk - izmantot vienslāņa plati ar AVR vai to pašu funkcionalitāti iegūt ar četrslāņu plati un fpegu? 
un vēlviens a vairumražošanas ekonomikas fiška.
teiksim ir partija - 1 milions verķu. un variants A ir lētāks par variantu B par, teiksim nu 3 santīmiem. itka sīknauda. cik liels ir kopējais ietaupījums izmantojot metodi A?

----------


## sharps

[*]Galvenais bonus tajām fpga ir tas ka vari pieslēgt prakstiski jebkuru čipu it sevišķi tas attiecās uz tiem modernākajiem un ātrākajiem čipiempiemēram DDR2 400 SDAM atmiņu, vai kādu kas komunicē ar 600Mbiti/s caur diferenciālo LVDS to atbalsta mans ciklon3

saakumaa iemaacies dizainot vienkaarshas plates nevis uzreiz par DDR2 sapnjo. pietiekoshi nopietniem dizianeru kantoriem ir bijushas probleemas ar DDR. shamiem uz viena razhotaaja chipiem straadaa 50% chipu uz citiem nestraadaa vispaar neviens chips. ceru ka nesapnjo tos dizaineet uz divslaanju paltes  :: . nemaz nerunaajot par softa rakstiishanu, jo dazhaadu DDR chipu razhotaajiem atshkjiraas dazhas niansiites. un vispaar kaa tu iedomaajies viens pavilkt dizaineeshanu un progu rakstiishanu? pie shaadiem projektinjiem ir jaastraadaa grupinjaas. zinu ko runaaju, jo esmu izgaajis katram no shiem posmiem cauri.
tieshaam labaak buutu saacis ar ko vienkaarshaaku   ::   ar tiem pashiem PICiem vai ATMELiem un novedis liidz galam.

----------


## a_masiks

* sharps* kapēc, gan? Sapņot taču aizliegts nav! Varbūt arī es kādreiz sapņoju kļūt par valsts prezidentu. Uz reiz pēc vidusskolas. Lai nav lieki jāčakarējas un laiks jātērē nevienam nevajadzīgajai karjerai. Tāpat visu ko vajag zināt prezidentam - var izlasīt gan grāmatās, gan internetā. Iedomājies - tas taču reāli forši un reāli izdevīgi - uzreiz pēc videnes kļūt par valsts prezidentu. Bez problēmām ieviestu kārtību gan valsts, gan savā personīgajā dzīvē!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

starpcitu, ja nemaldos, ziepjukamerās ir parstākais atmeļs ar DDR atmiņām.. Būs laiks, uztaisīšu bildi.
Epi ir riktīgs ēzelis - viņš pat pēc 100-tās rezies nesaprot, ka katram čipam ir sava funkcijas. Konkrētā uzdevumā jāpielieto konkrēts čips, nevis jāskatās cik izmaksā loģikas pret vienu latu.. doh.

----------


## Epis

DDRII tas priekš manis ir pa daudz, man stāv nopirkta paratā DDR266 SDRAM 512Mb 8biti (MT46V64M :: , un ir vēlviens SDRAM 128Mb ar ātrumu 133Mhz bet šitam čipam es dokumentā lasīju ka zemākais darbošanās ātrums ir pie 80Mhz tākā šito es domāju reāli arī palaist ar tiem 80Mhz, To DDR pamēģināšu palaist ar kādu no gatavajiem DDR IP izmēģinājuma kodu blokie(SDRAM arī tādi gatavie kodi ir), ja neies tad metīšu mieru, līdz kādai citai reizei ka ievaidzēsies, galvenais palaist to SDRAM, jo viņai ir liels ātrums, liels tilpums un ļoti lēta, daudz lētāka nekā parastie SRAM čipi (skatoties pēc ātruma un tilpuma), tākā SDRAM ir ekonomiski izdevīgāk pirkt nekā SRAM, labi viss izdevīgākās ir DDRX SDRAM. 




> pietiekoshi nopietniem dizianeru kantoriem ir bijushas probleemas ar DDR. shamiem uz viena razhotaaja chipiem straadaa 50% chipu uz citiem nestraadaa vispaar neviens chips. ceru ka nesapnjo tos dizaineet uz divslaanju paltes . nemaz nerunaajot par softa rakstiishanu, jo dazhaadu DDR chipu razhotaajiem atshkjiraas dazhas niansiites. un vispaar kaa tu iedomaajies viens pavilkt dizaineeshanu un progu rakstiishanu?


 Iespējams ka viņi izmantoja vecās paaudzes Fpga mikrenes kā ciklon II, kur nav papildus fiču kādas ir ciklon III priekš DDRx interfeisa kā galvenā ir tā OCT calibration( on-chip series termination with calibration) šeit sīkāk ko tas nozīmē.



> The on-chip
> series termination calibration circuit compares the total impedance of the I/O buffer to the external
> 25 Ω ±1% or 50 Ω ±1% resistors connected to the RUP and RDN pins, and dynamically adjusts the I/O
> buffer impedance until they match


 līdz ar to signāla kvalitāte būs pavisam citā līmenī un mazāk čakara, + jaunajiem čipiem tas ātrums ir 200Mhz, vecajam bīja tikai 167Mhz tākā kādu 133Mhz DDRII pieslēgt jaunajam čipam domāju kad ir reāli izmantojot visas super fičas kā OCT pat ar 2 līmeņu plati (varbūt to ātrumu nolaist līdz kādiem 100Mhz  ::  tad toč varēs. 
jebkurā gadījumā būs intresanti paeksperimentēt (kaut arī man pašam nav tāda Oscila kas tos signālus redzētu  :: , bet oscila vietā es varu izmantot pašas mikrenes LVDS diferenciālos pinus un kautko tur samuhļīt ar tiem comparātoru treshold līmeņiem lai vismaz kādu 4bit izšķirtspēju dabūtu  ::  pie tiem super lielajiem 100Mhz ātrumiem.

Salīdzinot ARM7,ARM9 proču vajadzības pēc PCB tad tās ir tādas pašas kā Lētajām FPGA ne BGA iepakojumos, un tas ir kā minimums 2 līmeņi. 

nav man tie projekti tik mega sarežģīti, es jau netaisīšu pilnu CNC koda interpolātoru, bet sākumā tikai pāris instrukcijas, ineārā un apļa interpolācija + PID, tas vienam cilvēkam ir reāli izdarāms. 
kāda starpība vai es rakstu C programmu ARM7 procim, vai arī NiosII (fpga) procim ???.+ ir jautagat arī ARM Cortex-M1 uz Alteras un Xilinx fpga mikrenēm piejams, pirmstam Actel jau sen bīja, vienīgi cik tā proča licenze maksā es nezinu.

----------


## Velko

Khm... viens notikumu logs:
* nezināms datums - Epis pasūta Cyclone III
* 25.10.2007 - saņem sūtījumu
* 24.11.2007 - sāk zīmēt PCB
*   4.12.2007 - pabeidz zīmēt PCB, pasūta Almiko
* 13.12.2007 - saņem plati
*   9.01.2007  - pirmā Cyclone tiek pielodēta
* tiek pārlodēta vēlviena Cyclone, platē sataisīti kurmja rakumi, tā pa īstam nekas vēl nestrādā, HVZ kad tas viss beigsies.
Nu labi, pa starpu vēl pečka tika būvēta. Nu labi - tātad no zīmēšanas sākuma līdz platei - 20 dienas, šodien ir 9 dienas kopš mikrenes pielodēšanas.

Man nav pacietības tik ilgi čakarēties, tātad: cits notikumu logs:
* nezināms datums - Velko rodas ideja kārtējai shēmai (šajā gadījumā - ar ATmega :: 
* 12.01.2008 - sāk zīmēt plati
* 13.01.2008 - plate +/- uzprojektēta
* 14.01.2008 - Argusā tiek iepirktas trūkstošās detaļas, pēdējie precizējumi platē
* 15.01.2008 - pa dienu darbā plate tiek izdrukāta uz lāzernieka, vakarā - izkodināta
* 16.01.2008 - tiek saurbti caurumi, uzlodētas detaļas, ieflashots nedaudz koda, lai pārbaudītu vai plate vispār strādā
* 17.01.2008 - tiek uzrakstīts testa kods, lai pārbaudītu vai funkcionē viss kas nepieciešams. Testi OK - dzelzis pabeigts.

Un ja arī izrādītos, ka manā platē ir kāda kļūda - pēc ~2 dienām man būtu jauna, izlabota plate.

----------


## sharps

[*]Iespējams ka viņi izmantoja vecās paaudzes Fpga mikrenes kā ciklon II, kur nav papildus fiču kādas ir ciklon III priekš DDRx interfeisa kā galvenā ir tā OCT calibration( on-chip series termination with calibration) šeit sīkāk ko tas nozīmē.

vinjiem vispaar nekaada sakara nebija ar FPGA, bet gan ar GEODE 1GHz procesoru. to es mineeju kaa piemeeru ka DDR arii profesionaalju rokaas ir diezgan smalks un pikjeriigs zveerinjs. arii par tevis piemineetiem SDRAMiem 133MHz nav nekaads nieks. pat ar PCI karteem pie 33MHz naakas pachakareeties. bet te uzreiz SDRAMs  :: . ar manuaalja izlasiishanu te nepietiks.

----------


## Epis

Tad jau redzēs ka nokošo PCB plati Almiko sūtīšu tad uztaisīšu arī spraužamus DDR266 SDRAM, un SDRAM kartes plates un vēl 60msps ADC konvertierim plati un ka būs laiks mēģināšu visu šito saslēgt un apstītes kā strādā, vai nestrādā.

Tam procim apskatījos AMD lapā ir 133Mhz FSB itkā tas ir tas pats kas DDR tikai atsevišķas write,read datu līnijas (to viņi sauc par Quad data rate), bet diez vai parasto DDRIi atmiņu var nolasīt pa taisno izmantojot FSB, tur domāju ka vaig čipu kas FSB datu līniju saslēgtu ar DDR atmiņaas datu līnijām, vārdsakot tur vaig datu līnijas čipu,vai arī FGPA starp proci un DDRIi atmiņu savādāk pieslēgt DDRII atmiņai nevar.

----------


## Epis

Vēl viena lieta kas šito ECP2 mikreni padara pārrāku pār pārējām lētā gala fpga ir šitie sysDSP bloki 


šitas bloks iet ar 375Mhz   ::  un ja šitai mazākajai 6000lut mikrenei ir 3 šādi bloki tad izmantojot 9bit darbības sanāk 3.375 GMAC un 36bit operācijām ir 1.125 GMAC. paši redzat ka šitai 11$ mikrenei ir nenormāli liels DSP spēks, 
Līdz ar to ši ir netikai Lētākās Loģikas mikrene bet vēl arī viss Lētākā, jaudīgākā 11$ DSP mikrene starp visām mikrenēm pasaulē kas vien ir nopērkamas. Varbūt kāds zin kādu citu mikreni kas maksā 11$ tikai iet runa par tām kuras tagat Ražo, nevis kautkādim vecajiem intel,AMD processoriem kurus vairs nerežo, bet kuri maksā kapeikas (vai pa velti).

Es no viena tāda DSP bloka varētu minī processoru uztasīt ar šādām instrukcijām un viņš ietu noteikti ar virs 200Mhz ātrumu  ::  
    *  MULT
    * MAC
    * MULTADDSUB
    * MULTADDSUBSUM

parastajām fpga kā ciklon ir tikai rēzinātāj bloki, vai arī vispār nav nekā kā Actlel flash kur ir tikai loģika.

----------


## Vikings

Savā ziņā Epim ir ļoti laba īpašība - viņš nežēlo laiku dažādu jaunu risinājumu meklēšanai. Man ja godīgi bieži vien ir slinkums kaut ko meklēt, ja pietiek ar esošo. Tiesa gan, par procesu nevajadzīgu sarežģīšanu tas ir cits jautājums...

----------


## sharps

biezhi vien ar tiem pashiem veciem labiem MSP, TPS, ATMELiem un galu galaa PICiem pietiek. shitaadas mikrenes ko epis moka biezhi tiek izmantotas tehnologjiski ietilpiigos procesos ruupnieciibas robotiem, bet ne prieksh speeleeshanaas lai iededzinaatu vienu LED. pie taadiem robotiem straadaa dazhu simtu inzhenieru grupas. taa kaa taa ir tikai speeleeshanaas. ja buutu vajadziiba tad mekleetu ko "krutaaku"

----------


## Epis

Nu jā šitās mikrenes nav domātas priekš Ledu spīdināšanas, bet gan ietilpīgu vai specifisku processu veikšanai kuriem ir parallēlas darbības daba.

Es zinu to ka ja pirms 10 gadiem lai kautko uztaisītu pa tiešām vaidzēja čupu pie 100 inženieriem lai kautko uztaisītu tad mūsdienās vaig labi ja 5, tākā varbūt liekās baigi sarežģiti bet ja izmanto jaunākās tehnoloģijas, programmas tad tas ir daudz vieglāk, salīdzinājumā šito parasto AVR,PIC18,16 programmas neko daudz pēdējos 5 vai pat vairāk gados nav uzlabojušās, viss palicis tāds kāds ir savukārt fpga programmas uzlabojās ik pēc pus gada vai pat ātrāk, un tas pats ar mikrenēm neko īpaši jaunu 8 bit mikrenēs redzēt nevar (pāris perifērijas nākušas klāt kā USB, RF tas arī viss), liekās ka progress tur ir apstājies, bet fpga visu laiku uzlabojās un pilnveidojās ļoti strauji, domāju ka nav jāskaidro kāds labums ir no tādas straujas attīstības tiem kas šīs mikrenes izmanot.
Programmu izstrādes progressu var redzēt kautvai tajā ka izveidot iekš fpga processoru ar kādām jau 10 gatavām perifērijām var 10-30 minūšu laikā, un nekāda loģika nav jākodē, jo ir vesela galerija ar gataviem perifērij blokiem protams lielākā daļa ir maksas, bet pa velti arī ir daudz, tākā fpga vairs nav tikai jūra ar loģiku tā arī ir iespēja izveidot sevu unikāli nokomplektētu processoru, piemēram ar kādiem 5 rotējošā enkodera dekoderiem, šādas perifēriju skaits nav nevienam mikrokontrollierim.

----------


## Delfins

> un tas pats ar mikrenēm neko īpaši jaunu 8 bit mikrenēs redzēt nevar (pāris perifērijas nākušas klāt kā USB, RF tas arī viss), liekās ka progress tur ir apstājies, bet fpga visu laiku uzlabojās un pilnveidojās ļoti strauji


 Nu CIK! tev reizes var atkārtot - čipu ražo *konkrētiem* mērķiem, konkrētiem uzdevumiem, kur tās tavas super-loģikas nav nepieciešamas. Vai tiešām to tik grūti saprast !?

----------


## Velko

Tā nu nesaki, ka nekas neattīstās. Paskatīsimies kaut vai "pašus mazākos" AVR-us - 8-kāju procīšus vienkāršiem uzdevumiem. Nu jau novecojušais ATtiny12: stulbs kā zābaks - 1 taimeris bez PWM, analogais komparators, pin change un INT0, drusku EEPROM, bez RAM. Salīdzini ar samērā jauno ATtiny25: fīču ziņā vienu otru ATmegu pārsit.

Varbūt neattīstās tik strauji, bet nav arī vajadzības - šie proči ar tiem uzdotajiem uzdevumiem tiek galā tīri labi. Varētu teikt - 8-bit proči ir stabila, nobriedusi tehnoloģija uz kuru var paļauties.

FPGA visu laiku "mainās un uzlabojas", bet līdz ar to uz tās nevar uztaisīt ko tādu, kas pēc nedēļas jau nebūs novecojis. Kā tev - uztaisīji plati ar Cyclone II, sāki eksperimentēt, un te pēkšķi blīkš-blākš un iznāk Cyclone III. Jāsāk atkal viss no sākuma  ::

----------


## sharps

[*]
Epis
Es zinu to ka ja pirms 10 gadiem lai kautko uztaisītu pa tiešām vaidzēja čupu pie 100 inženieriem lai kautko uztaisītu tad mūsdienās vaig labi ja 5 [/*]

epi te nu tu maldies. tas kaadreiz vajadzeeja paaris inzhenierus. bet tagad tehnologjijas kljuvushas sarezhgjiitaakas un prasiibas tikai augushas. taadeelj nepiecieshami vesels ducis kvalitaates inzhenieru, vakuumtehnikas, automaatikas, mekaanikas utt nemaz nerunaajot par programmistiem, plashu ziimeetaajiem un sheemu funktiereetaajiem. kaa tu domaa kaa Siemens savus mobiljnjikus, mediciiniskaas iekaartas un frekvenchniekus projektee, kaa Mitsubishi eletric savas jaudas elektronikas projektee. zinu ka pat HP pie viena portatiivaa projekta seezh 3000 dazhaadu nozaru inzhenieri. katrs no tiem straadaa pie konkreetas detaljinjas un domaa kur konkreetu skruuviiti iebaazt. bet te tu uzrodies un viens gribi uzbuuveet CNC.
shaadi tas viss ievelkaas gadiem. bet ja darbus sadala "braaliigi" tad taa lieta ies stipri vien aatraak uz priekshu. taa iemesla deelj jau latvijaa tas darba razhiigums uznjeemumos ir taads kaads vinjs ir.

----------


## Epis

Man tā ciklon II plate bīj nepilnīga, un tur nestrādāja Flash atmiņa, tākā viņa, bez datora ieprogrammēšanas negāja, līdz ar to  vaidzēja jaunu plati šā vai tā. un vienkārši paņēmu jaunāko fpga kāda vien ir.

Labi kautcik jau attīstās tās 8bit mikrenes, bet viņu jauda(Mips) īpaši nav augusi jau kādus 5 gadus (kā AVR bīja 20Mhz tā arī ir, nēsu redzējis AVR ar 40Mhz ātrumu), salīdzinājumā loģikai kāpj gan ātrums gan tilpums, pēc šī salīdzinājuma fpga savā attīstībā iespējams ka pat apsteidz Intel,AMD pročus kuriem tagat Ghz vairs īpaši nekāpj(var pat teikt ka samazinās), bet aizgājuši uz Tilpumu(kodolu skaitu). 




> Varbūt neattīstās tik strauji, bet nav arī vajadzības - šie proči ar tiem uzdotajiem uzdevumiem tiek galā tīri labi. Varētu teikt - 8-bit proči ir stabila, nobriedusi tehnoloģija uz kuru var paļauties.
> 
> FPGA visu laiku "mainās un uzlabojas", bet līdz ar to uz tās nevar uztaisīt ko tādu, kas pēc nedēļas jau nebūs novecojis. Kā tev - uztaisīji plati ar Cyclone II, sāki eksperimentēt, un te pēkšķi blīkš-blākš un iznāk Cyclone III. Jāsāk atkal viss no sākuma


 par novecošanu tieši pretēji, produkti kuros ir iekšā Loģika (fpga,cpld) būs konkurētspējīgi ilgāk nekā tie kuros ir iekšā kāda 8vai32bit mikrene, viena iemesla dēļ ka loģika ir spējīga minīt savu struktūru, ko nevar izdarīt processors un ja piemēram izstrādātajam produktam pēc 1 gada ir vajadzīga jauna funkcionalitāte tad loģikai ir daudz lielāka iespēja tai pielāgoties nekā kādam mikrokontrollieriem, jo ar loģiku ir vairāk iespējas kautko mainīt, kā piemēram ne tikai iekšējā procesora programmu, bet arī pārskatīt tā izmērus un perifēriju lielumu, vienmēr būs iespēja kautko Optimizēt un pārveidot, bet mikrokontrollieriem ir tikai viens pielagošanās veids tā ir programmas pārtaisīšana, un tas var ļoti ātri sasniegt savus limitus, vai nu pietrūks ātrums, vai arī flash atmiņas, līdz ar to palielinās iespējamība kad vaidzēs ņemt citu mikreni un taisīt jaunu PCB, a loģikai iespējas pielāgoties ir daudz daudz lielākas, un kā zināms mūsdineās viss ļoti ātri attīstās, šodien populars ir tas rīt pavisam kas cits, (viss labāk to var novērot mobīlajos telefonos, un to kāds ir viņu attīstības temps)

Vineīgais mīnus tai attīstībai ir tāds ka parādoties jaunām programmas versijām var sanākt tā kad jāpārtaisa vecās programmas, kā man tagat tie kodi (procesora perifērijas), kas bīja taisīti uz Quartus 6.1 SOPC, tagat pa taisno neiet uz jaunā Quartus 7.2 SOPC, bet tur vienkārši mainījās failu sistēmu un viss pāpārģenerē uz jauno, jo automātiski proga šito nedara  ::

----------


## Epis

> bet te tu uzrodies un viens gribi uzbuuveet CNC.
> shaadi tas viss ievelkaas gadiem. bet ja darbus sadala "braaliigi" tad taa lieta ies stipri vien aatraak uz priekshu. taa iemesla deelj jau latvijaa tas darba razhiigums uznjeemumos ir taads kaads vinjs ir.


 gadi paiet tādēļ ka es tač neko pirmstam no tā nerubīju, paiet laiks kamēr kautko cilvēks iemācās, un tikai tad kad visu ko vaig esi iemācījies arī vari kautko iztaisīt, man vēl ir šādi tādi zināšanu robi.

par tiem simtiem inženieru pirms 10 gadiem un 5 tagat bīju domājis no tādas puses ka izdarāmo darbu apjoms nepalielinās laika gaitā, līdz ar to ja pirms 10 gadiem vaidzēja uztaisīt piemēram Lodejamo cepeškrāsni strādāja 100 inženeieri tad tagat es viens to varu izdarīt  ::  (šitas salīdzinājums protams ir pārspīlēts, programmas un simulātori stipri vien palielina darba produktivitāti+ arī datoru jaudas ir lielākas, piemēram agrāk pirms 10 gadiem lai nokompilētu kādu lielu Loģikas kodu vaidzēja pus stundu tad šodien tam vaidzēs labi ja 2 minūtes un tā ir pavisam cita lieta.
Tas ka lietas ir kļuvušas daudz sarežģitākas ir cits jautājums, tādēļ šodien vaig tūkstošiem cilvēku lai mobīlo telefonu uztaisītu, un simtiem tūkstošu, lai vienu Windows Vistu uzkodētu no 0. par to jau neiet runa tas tā ir.

----------


## sharps

epi, bet taapeec jaasaak maaciities ar mazuminju un jaaizprot pashi pamatprincipi un tikai tad var buuveet piloteejamo kosmosa kugji. esmu elektronikaa jau gadus 15, bet viens taadu mega projektu kaa CNC es neuznjemtos. jo fiziski nepavilktu laika zinjaa, nerunaajot ar par finsiaalo pusi. taa kaa jaakoopereejaas.

----------


## Epis

Es jau arī tā daru sāku ar vienkāršām lietām un tad līdz sarežģitākām, vienīgi es jau iepriekš esu padomājis par to ka tad kad viss būs baigi sarežģiti man nebūs jālauza galva par to ka redz mana mikrene, uz to nav spējīga, un tas man ir ļoti svarīgi, jo negribās tērēt laiku pārejo no vienas mikrenes uz otru, līdz ar to mana izvēle ir izmantot tādu platformu kur būtu šī iespēja vajdzības gadījumā nomainīt esošo mikreni ar daudz lielākas jaudas mikreni, un fpga čipiem ir šī te vertikālā migrācija, piemēram uz savas plates es varu uzlikt 5x lielāka tilpuma fpga (25'000 Loģikas) diez vai man vaidzēs to darīt šogad, bet kas zin moš pienāks tāds brīdis ka vaidzēs, un tad man būs ko paņemt  :: . 
līdz ar to es varu mierīgi taisīt savu cnc softu neuztraucoties par to ka kautkā pietrūks.

----------


## zzz

> ja pirms 10 gadiem vaidzēja uztaisīt piemēram Lodejamo cepeškrāsni strādāja 100 inženeieri tad tagat es viens to varu izdarīt


 epi, tas, ko tu tur pa kluso piipee, Latvijas republikaa nav legaals.

----------


## sharps

epi bet man kaut kaa liekas ka tu ne no taa gala saac. shitaa var soljot no vienas mikrenes pie otras un galu nekad neredzeesi. iemaacies vienu lietu un taas lietas ietvaros buuvee augshaa savu projektu. to pashu veco labo PICu var lietot. tik drusku padziljinaataak izpeetiit vinja iespeejas. nav liela maaksla virspuseeji pachakareeties un pateikt ai frekvence nepietika. man arii daudz kur taa frekvence nepietiek, bet vienmeer esmu izliidis ar programmas trikiem. par cenaam tagad labaak nerunaasim. tur jau ir aiziets auzaas  ::

----------


## Epis

Tieši tādēļ sharp es izvēlējos šitās fpga arī dēļ tā ka lai pašam nebūtu jāizdomā visādas, atrunas ka es nevaru to savu CNC progu uztaisīt piemēram dēļ tā ka mikrenei pa maz perifēriju, trūkst ātruma un tā tālāk tādā garā,(es jau šāda stila atrunas esu stāstījis gan šajā forumā, un arī citos ka toreiz taisīju šito cnc progu uz Atmegas128 un nekas protams nesanāca, bīj mikrenei pa maz ātrumiņa, pa maz taimeru, un citu fiču, tagat ka man ir fpga šādu atrunu vairs nevar būt, līdz ar to ja es softu uztaisīt nevaru un nekas nesanāk tad viss līdz ar to ir skaidrs (esu pārāk dumš). 

lidz ar to sanāk tā ka ja cilvēks kas taisa uz fpga kautko un viņam nekas nesanāk, tad tas nozīmē ka pats viņš vainīgs, jo ir pārāk dumš, (nevar novelt vainu uz mikreni, ka tā kautko nevar).

----------


## sharps

aatruma tev truuks vienmeer. gribeesi saakumaa piesleegt simbolu LCD 2x16. peec tam jau grafisko un tad jau kraasu monitoru veel izdomaasi piesleegt lai smuki paraadiitu CNC darba rezhiimus. paskaties pats kaa taas mashiinas ir evolucioneejushas. bet vai ir taa veerts buut par celmlauzi un apguut veel "pashvaki" apguutas tehnologjijas ar visaam tajaa ietilpstoshaajaam nepilniibaam un par kuraam veel ir diezgan maz informaacijas? teereet savu laiku un naudu peerkot mikrenes, kuras nezini kaa pielodeet pie plates un nezinaat kaa iisti plates projekteejamas shiim mikreneem. kjert bugus un forumos par tiem klaastiit, lai "bugu razhotaajs" (kas nu tos ciklonus tur razho) uz taviem "atklaajumiem" attiistiitu sho tehnologjiju?

----------


## Delfins

Da tas jau ir apspriests.. taisīt savu PC uz CPLD/FPGA, lai to visu izvadītu uz LCD nav nekādas jēgas (ne finansiālās, ne sarežgītuma/ērtības/kustomizācijas).
Nopērk lētāko PC-sistēmu (mini-ITX un t.t.) un vadi savu CNC.

Vienīgais kam der FPGA/CPLD ražošanas robotiem ar +/- konstantu ierobežotu darba uzdevumu (pa labi, augšā, iekšā, pa kreisi,... atpakaļ).

----------


## sharps

Delfin. tev taisniiba. liidziigus minidatorus redzeeju nesen izstaadee kjiipsalaa energjija un vide. protams tikai platiites ar visiem chipiem
epi tikpat labi vari par 200USD taadu nopirkt un likt virsuu kaut WinXP. bet es neredzu tam visam jeegu.

----------


## Epis

man liekās ka problēma ir tur ka jūs vienkārši nezinat ko īsti ar loģiku var iesākt, vieni domā ka tā ir pārāk augsta tehnoloģija, otri atkal ka tā ir pārāk primitīva apmēram tā ka sastāv no kādiem AND vārtiem, un bez tā visa ja iet runa par kautkādām sarežģitām programmām tad automātiski jāizmanto kompis, un ja vienkāršām tad PIC,AVR vidējā varianta izskatās ka nepastāv ir vai nu PIC,AVR vai arī mini-ITX, nav ne ARM7, AVR32 it sevišķi jaunais AVR32 ar AP7000 processoru ir īsts zvērs jo viņam ir iekšā iebūvēti Hardware acceleratori kā Vector Multiply Unit (VMU) un šitas var salikt ARM11 proci un visus pārējos 250Mhz pročus skrienot ar 150Mhz.
apskatījos digikey ta viņiem šitas AVR32 AT32AP7000-CTUT 256-CTBGA procis maksā 21$ (tas ir 2x vairāk nekā 11$ fpga), 
un lētākais AVR32 UC core čips gāja par 12,2$ 
Micročipam PIC32 cenas nekādas nav, bet apskatījos ARM9 cenas un lētākais kas bīja bīj pa 11$, ARM11 lētākā mikrene 21$ (tas viss no digikey) tākā paši redzat normālas jaudas ap 100Mhz 32bit mikrene +visādi navaroti maksā tik pat cik lētākā 5-6K loģikas FPGA, kurā arī iekšā var ielikt 32bit 100Mhz proci + visādas fičas kā hardware accelerātori, var vēl piebilst ka šitiem visiem Ātrajiem pročim no ārpuses tāpat ir jāslēdz klāt papildus RAM,FLASH atmiņas lai viņiem būtu ko darīt ar tādu ātrumu, un puse no tiem pročiem arī ir BGA korusos.
Tākā man vaidzētu izvēlēties starp kādu ARM9,AVR32 proci vai FPGA un es izvēlos fpga.

----------


## Delfins

Izskatās, ka tu pats nesaproti, kamdēļ ir domāts FPGA/CPLD. Takš palasi wiki...
Jā, FPGA ir kustomizējams HW-algoritms datu procesēšanai - bet tas arī viss... Turpretīm mazais atmelis ir mazs "PC", kuram var iekšā ielikt vairākus algoritmus un mijiedarboties. Pats galvenais, ka tas strādā patstavīgi  ::   A FPEG-ai tik spēj barot iekšā datus, jo bez datiem FPEG-s ir tukša nulle.

Un tu blin vēl sāc salīdzināt (cenas) pilnīgi 2 dažādām lietām. 
Atmeļiem un citiem zvēriem nemēra loģikas/latos, bet lodē shēmas, lai pildītu konkrētu uzdevumu ar min. izmaksās pie izstrādes (cerams esi dzirdējis par Ūdenskrituma modeli)

Es ticu, ka kāds spēs uzlikt winxp uz fpeg... bet vai tas ir vajadzīgs?
Vai zapiņam ieliekot ferrari dzinēju, tas kļūs par ferrari. Vai uztaisīt tikai karbona virsbūvi!? padomā, pirms kaut ko dari  :: 
Dabā darbojās viens ļoti labs likums - jo vienkāršāk, jo labāk.

----------


## Epis

> Izskatās, ka tu pats nesaproti, kamdēļ ir domāts FPGA/CPLD. Takš palasi wiki...
> Jā, FPGA ir kustomizējams HW-algoritms datu procesēšanai - bet tas arī viss... Turpretīm mazais atmelis ir mazs "PC", kuram var iekšā ielikt vairākus algoritmus un mijiedarboties. Pats galvenais, ka tas strādā patstavīgi   A FPEG-ai tik spēj barot iekšā datus, jo bez datiem FPEG-s ir tukša nulle.


 laikam tu nēsi informēts ka ir tāds FPGA ar Flash atmiņu (vairāki Mb) kā Acel FUSION,Lattice XP,XP2,xilinx spartan 3AN, visām viņām ir Flash atmiņa virs Mb, un + CPLD mikrenēm arī ir sava Flash atmiņa kā MAX II cpld.
Tākā viņas ir spējīgas strādāt bez papildus komponentēm un darbināt savus iekšējos procesoru kodolus no Flash atmiņas.
Vienīgais kas visām trūkst ir ADC, bet izņēmums ir tā FUSION mikrene kurai ir ADC 600ksps. (pagaidām tā ir vienīgā ar ADC konvertieri, citu nav bet domāju ka kautkad jau arī parādīsies citām fpga analogās perifērijas  ::

----------


## Velko

Tas vidusposms (lai tas būtu FPGA, AVR23, vai ARM) neliekas pievilcīgs 2 iemeslu dēļ:
* pārāk sarežģīts, lai varētu *ātri* kautko uztaisīt. Jālasa, jālasa un vēlreiz jālasa mežonīgs informācijas apjoms, lai saprastu no kura gala klāt ķerties. Pēc tam sasodīti ilgi jātaisa, lai kas sāktu darboties.
* ar parastu lētā gala kompi skaitļošanas jaudas ziņā sacensties tomēr nespēj.

Kas tad galu galā sanāks? Pēc dažiem gadiem darba būs radīts paštaisīts, stipri kustomizējams, PDA jaudas dators. Iespējams, specializēts CNC vadīšanā, bet iespējams arī nē - FPGA tak ir tik ļoti universāla, ka tā arī nebūs atrasts konkrēts pielietojums  :: 

Datora mātesplati ar visu proci, atmiņu utt. var uzskatīt par vienu lielu mikroshēmu (microATX  :: ) ar X kājām, kurām pieslēgt barošanu, specializētas izpildierīces un galu galā - tīklu, klaviatūru un monitoru. Palaiž tur kādu OS, izmantojot tās piedāvātās bibliotēkas + nesarežģītas programmas izpildierīcēs. Projekta sarežģītība ir krietni mazāka, kā tad ja *pilnīgi visu* taisa pats.

Es ar' kādreiz vidusskolā, Win 3.x laikos, kopā ar vēl 2 čaļiem gribēju QBASICā uzrakstīt "savu OS čaulu". Bija pat zināmi panākumi - lodziņi vērās vaļā un ciet, maximizējās un minimizējās, varēja staipīt un pārvietot. Pats pētīju kādi dati pienāk no COM peles un uzrakstīju kodu, kas tos pārvērš kursora kustībās. Uztaisīju arī sistēmu priekš garajiem failu nosaukumiem (Win 3.x bija tikai īsie "8.3"), pārējie ņēmās ar logiem, pogām ievades lauciņiem, utt.

A kāda jēga? Nekas plaši pielietojams tāpat nesanāca. Vienīgais labums no tā visa bija iegūtās iemaņas  un automātiski ieskaitīts gala eksāmens informātikā - vairāk kā nekas, tomēr par "jaunajiem Biliem Geitsiem" nekļuvām.

----------


## Mosfet

Tu tācu neesi ne vienu projektu FPGA līdz dzelzim novedis lai varētu spriest un ja tādā tempā turpināsi arī tava cyclone novecos. Pagaidām tu nesi tik gudrs lai spētu uzrakstīt optimālu kodu priekš FPGA, bet kad varēsi ?
To secinu pēc taviem kodiem un ja tā turpināsi tev ar vienu FPGA nepietieks. Mācies .
Tu jau tikai lasi datu lapu pirmo lapusi, kas pārsvarā ir pilna ar reklāmas brīnumiem. Man žēl tevis. Viekārši tu kļūsti smieklīgs spriežot par 32 bitu procīem un citām lietām  bet nemaki uzrakstīt kau cik optimālu kodu FPGA, pat tavs Led kods ir tāds s............  ko tad tālāk.
Mācies un tad spriedi.

----------


## Epis

> pat tavs Led kods ir tāds s............ ko tad tālāk.


 nu tad ieliec savu mega optimālo LED kodu !! salīdzinās kurš aizņem mazāk vietas mans vai tavs, svādāk tā tikai ir tukša mūldēšana ka redz mans kods nav optimāls, pierādi savu taisnību un ieliec savu Led mirgošanas kudu kas mirgotu ik pēc 3,7sekundēm (izmantojot 16Mhz oscilu).

----------


## Mosfet

Par to tukšo muldēšanu paskaties savus postus.
Te Vikings ir ielicis kodu, ceru ka saprati atsķirības.
Ta starp citu es nerakstu mega optimālos kodus bet cenšos viekārši optimālus, līdz ar to man nevajg visu mega.......

----------


## Epis

> Par to tukšo muldēšanu paskaties savus postus.
> Te Vikings ir ielicis kodu, ceru ka saprati atsķirības.
> Ta starp citu es nerakstu mega optimālos kodus bet cenšos viekārši optimālus, līdz ar to man nevajg visu mega.......


 Vikinga koda varbūt vizuāli izskatās vienkāršāks, mazāk jākodē, bet apskatoties kas tiek uzģenerēts skaidri var redzēt ka viņš aizņem vairāk loģikas nekā mans bišķi nesmukākais, sarežģitākais,kuru pēc vikinga ieteikuma es pēctam bišķi kodu samazināju, bet loģikas LE skaitu tas nemainīja.

Ar loģiku ir tā ka nevienmēr smukākais, vienkāršākais kods ģenerē optimālāko loģiku, tam kautvai pierādījums ir mana Quadratūrā dekodera kods kuru es gandrīz veselu mēnesi kodēju un es tur izmēģināju visādus kodēšanas stilus un viss labākais rezultāts sanāca no viss šausmīgākā koda. pēc tam es salīdzināju CNC zonas forumā savu super Optimālo kodu ar viena cita džeka kodu un manējais izrādījās uz pusi mazāks (loģikas skaitā) nekā tā džeka kods, laigan viņa kods vizuāli tika kodēts tādā vienkāršā vieglā stillā, reka mans smagais kodēšanas stils izrādījās 2x effektīgāks un arī ātrāks. 
Varat no manis pamācītes kā tā lieta darāma   ::  , kautkur šai forumā vaidzētu būt tam enkdera kodam. 
+ pamācītes var arī no tā mana pusfabrikātiskā bezinstrukciju procesora kodola koda, kas ir ļoti perspektīvs, jo var skriet ar superlielu ātrumu jo tur nav instrukcijas dekodera loģikas visi iekšējās struktūras MUX,citi biti kas regulē datu plūsmu tiek slēgti pa taisno no RAM atmiņas līdz ar to es to kodolu nosaucu instructionless jo tās ir pašam jāizveido iekš Ram atmiņas un tad var viņas aktivizēt iestādot attiecīgo RAM atmiņas adresi, varbūt to vispār par processoru nosaukt nevar, bet par Statemachine gan var.

loģikas kodēšana vispār ir ļoti īpatnēja padarīšana, jo grūti prognozēt kas galā uzģenerēsies, šeit viss notiek faktiski ar intuīciju, un eksperimentiem.

----------


## Delfins

> reka mans smagais kodēšanas stils izrādījās 2x effektīgāks un arī ātrāks.


 fiziskus pierādījumus studijā! + Vai tas kods strādāja pareizi.

----------


## Epis

Nupat apskatījos un tie X cipari ir bišķi savādāki bet atšķirība vienalga ir liela 29% mazāk, šeit es CNC zonā pats rakstīju 65.komentāra citāts no
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthrea ... 465&page=6



> my code takes 47 Logic cels but johanen 66 cels so I have 19 cel more efficient code,


 un 67. komentā es ieliku salīdzināmos koda gabalus savējo un johanena varat viņus ietestēt apskatītes un tā tālāk. 

Vispār ir liela starpība attieksmē  tajā forumā ir vairāk pozitīvā, ir jau protams gudrie kas saka ka tam nav jēgas, bet tādi visur ir, vienīgi šeit lativiešu forumā to ir nospiedošais vairākums, varbūt ka tas ir pat labi kas to lai zin. Pārāk liela slavināšana arī nav neko patīkama, visam vaig lidzsvaru.

----------


## Epis

Ā nē es kļūdījos mans kods patiešām ir Pat vairāk kā 2x effektīvāks(mazāks) jo galvenā atšķirība kodos bīja pāšā Edge decoderī un abu divu kodi sastāvēja no edge dekodera+ 32bit up/down countera un šis counteris abos variantos aizņema 33Loģikas līdz ar to atlikusī daļa ir Edge dekoderis un mans SUPER Optimizētais Pipline coderi aizņema TIKAI 14 LE bet Johanena edge dekoderis aizņem veselus 33 LE   ::   tas ir par 135%   ::  vairāk nekā man. Lūk ko nozīmē Super Optimizēšan Mācaties no manis, ne vienmēr tas vieglākais ceļš ir labākais !!!

----------


## Delfins

es krīt no krēsla... gar zemi... doh... omg... rofl... un t.t.

----------


## Velko

Viss ir atkarīgs no tā, kas tiek domāts ar "efektīvāks". Pats taču tur rakstīji:



> thats why it executes in one clock cycle (compared to 2 clocks in my design) but consumes twice as much as my code


 Neienāca prātā, ka tavs kods tādā gadījumā strādā 2x lēnāk?

Katrā gadījumā - programmatūrā tas nav nekas neparasts. Dažreiz nākas ziedot ātrdarbību, lai ietaupītu atmiņu, dažreiz ziedo atmiņu, lai iegūtu ātrdarbību. 

Labākā prakse tomēr ir koncentrēties uz koda lasāmību. Ja proči ir ātri un atmiņas daudz, tad nākošais kritiskais moments ir paša programmētāja "ātrdarbība".

----------


## dmd

ou jē. epis jau saņēma manu humors2007 nomināciju un šķiet, ka saņems arī humors2008.

2x lielāks un 2x lēnāks kods ir 2x efektīvāks?

----------


## Epis

es aizmirsu kādēļ es tā rakstīju ka mans izpildās 2clk bet viņējais 1clk 
bet jūs atkal domājat nepareizi jūs skatījāties cnc zonā šito bildi:

Clk šeit ir 100Mhz un pievēršiet uzmanību kad enkodera kanāls A,vai B maina stāvokli tad saskaitat Clk tikšķus cik vaig lai mainītos 32bit dout,counter reģistrs, manam kodam tie ir 2clk, bet johanena tie ir veseli 8 CLK !!! tas ir 400% vairāk  ::  
Es nupat pārbaudīju abus kodus un rezultāti atbilst patiesībai mans kods ir 400% ātrāks un veselus 135% effektīvāks  ::  
[attachment=1:2s6l3o6b]encoder decoder compare.JPG[/attachment:2s6l3o6b]

un intreses pēc es uztaisīju šorīt testu uz frekvenci 200Mhz šeit rezultāts:
Starpība tāpat ir liela mans iet ar vairāk kā 200% ātrāk, bet 2 clk vietā jau vaig 4ckl, laikam Optimālais ātrums bīja tie 100Mhz
[attachment=0:2s6l3o6b]encoder decoder compare_200Mhz.JPG[/attachment:2s6l3o6b]

----------


## Epis

Šodien izlasīju par jaun Lattice ECP3 65nm fpga, un izdomāju ka jāpapēta kura tad ir viss krutākā fpga starp pēdējām iznākušam, prezentētajām fpga un kāda tad ir tā tendence, jeb uz kuru pusi tad virzās tā visa fpga padarīšana, secinājums tāds kad visa tā fpga lieta virzās uz lielāku DSP veiktspēju, izmantojot DSP blokus, pie mazākas attiecības starp 4bit Lut pret DSP bloku skaita, kruta vai ne ? 

un man galvenais kas intresēja bīj tas kuri čipi tad ir visvairāk DSP orjentēti, jeb kuriem ir vis vairāk DSP bloku pret Loģikas daudzumu, precīzāk skatījos DSP bloku 18x18 reizinātāju skaitu / pret 4input LUT ekvivalentu loģiku.
tas tādēļ kad tagat katai firmai savi DSP un loģikas bloki, kuru parametri atkal ir dažāki un tādēļ salīdzinājums LUT/18x18 reizinātāji  varētu paradīt vis precīzāk to attiecību. 

Alteras Stratix IV EP4SE110 atiecība ir 206 Lut uz 1nu 18x18 multiplier, jeb 82ALM uz 1nu 18x18.
šitas pagaidām ir Rekords, nevai citai fpga nav tik liels reizinātāju skatis uz esošo loģikas daudzumu.
Virtex 6 XC6VLX75T sanāca 256 Lut uz 1nu 18x18, jeb 161 6input LUT iz 1nu DSP48E1 Slices(iekšā ir 1ns 18x18+cita loģika)

Letajā galā situācija šāda:
ArriaIIGX tam ir 332 Le/ 18x18multiplier  350mhz (+Ghz trasciveri)
Spartan6 455lut/18x18multiplier  250mhz
ECP3 bīj ap 515Lut/18x18multiplier  500mhz (+Ghz trasciveri)
ECP2 bīj stabila attiecība 500Lut/18x18multiplier  350mhz

vispār grūti salīdzināt, itkā arriaII pēc bloku skaita sanāk ka ir viss labākā, bet ja skatās no DSP bloku veiktspējas (Mhz) pret loģikas apjomu proti arriaII 332/350=0.94  bet ECP3 515/500=1.03 nu starpība ir ļoti maza, bet tālāk seko ECP2   500/350=1.42  un viss švakāk iet Spartan6 455/250=1.82 šeit spartan6 tie bloki ir bišķi advancētāki nekā vecajai ECP2, bet ECP3 varētu pat būt advancētāks nekā arriaII,un spartan6 bloks. 
vispār grūti sarpast, kas kur ir labāks.

Sūdīgi atkal tas kad viss lielākais DSP performance pret loģiku ir tieši tajās dārgā gala fpga, un reāli nav nevienas Lētās ar lēnāku Dsp bloku ātrumu, bet līdzīgu attiecibu kā dārgajām (200Lut/18x18multiplier).

redzot šitos jaunos čipus skaidrs kļūst viens: Fpga pamazām evalucionē augstāku funkcionālo hardware bloku virzienā (DSP bloku), tādejādi palielinās čipu veiktspēja, samazinās energopatēriņš un tranzistoru skaits, un arī samazinās softa sarežģītība un koda compilēšanas laiks.
es vispār domāju, ka vaidzētu kādam uztaisīt tādu Smago DSP fpga čipu, kur tā attiecība būtu 20-40Lut/advancētiem DSP bloku vienības 18x18multiplier. un cena mazumā 1gab. sākot no 10$ (digikeyā, mouserā), nevis kā tagat 40 un vairāk par tiem DSP advancētiem čipiem $
jo šitos pēdējos dsp blokus var savienot laižot rezultātu nākošā blokā + vēl visādas sarežģitas manipulācijas, bez papildus loģikas, tākā tai loģikai principā paliek kontroll signālu manipulācijas funkcija, kautkādas state Machine, loopi, datu MUXi un tādā garā, proti loģika tad nepiedalītos matemātiskajā aprēķināšanā, bet informācijas plūsmas kontrollē.

man jau patīk tās DSP orjentētās fpga  ::

----------

